# Konstante PI



## janosch (13. April 2003)

HI !

Ich habe grad bei mir in der Uni das Thema Java und habe dazu ein Paar Praktikumsaufgaben bekommen. Ein Aufgabe lautet wie folgte: "Deklariere eine float-Variable und initialisiere sie mit dem Wert 3.1415 ohne dabei das Zeichen "." zu verwenden!".
Wie mache ich das ?
mfg janosch


----------



## Frankdfe (14. April 2003)

Hallo!

Versuchs doch mal mit 

float x = 31415 / (float) 10000;

MfG Frank


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. April 2003)

Servus!

float pi = 31415e-4f;

reicht auch...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Patrick Kamin (14. April 2003)

*-*


```
class java.lang.Math

static final double PI
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. April 2003)

Servus!

Ist aber nicht ganz das, was er wollte... 
Aber so geht's auch ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## janosch (14. April 2003)

HI !

BIG THX für eure hilfe    Auf die einfachsten sachen kommt man immer erst zu letzt   

mfg janosch


----------

